# just re-hooked up my old 4900, still getting channels



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Ok, I got a 501 about 9 months ago, and took my 4900 off-line. I guess when I called for them to disconnect my 4900, it was already packed away. Now I hooked it up again since the second receiver is needed (march madness/nba playoffs coming up), and I am still getting my old programming (Starz mainly).

Once I finish running the second line to my 4900(ran a test to make sure everything worked first), I am planning on calling to get that reciever authorized. I am just wondering though, how long before dish shuts this receiver off? 

Maybe I don't want to know, as it might cause some ethical struggle inside of me, but I'll do the right thing..... I might just want a free 2 week preview of stars


----------



## pcirone (Jan 6, 2003)

I have a 3000 that was turned off over 2 years ago and still gets all the channels.


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing....

I've had a Dishplayer 7100 with upgraded hard drive sitting in my basement for almost a year. I just got it out to sell, and I find that it is still receiving all the programming that I used to get.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

At sometime DISH will do an audit and run a signal to deauthorize units it might hit next week it might take six months if the turned off unit isn't connected it won't see it and will continue to receive until that receiver sees the signal. It is a failure of their system but can be an advantage to the customer.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

boy, that didn't take long. about 12 hours before they shut the 4900 down.

oh well.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

...but I think the way it works is that
DISH uses a different public key to
encrypt each tier of channels.

A receiver that isn't connected to
the authorization stream at the
time(s) its deauthorization
messages are sent, will continue
to use its own existing private
keys, and continue to receive the
originally authorized channels,
BUT only as long as DISH does
not change a public key (which
I think they normally would do
something like every few days).

The authorization stream sets up
subscribed receivers ahead of time
to automatically use the new public
keys when they are changed. That is,
they are provided in advance with
their own new private keys.

These setup messages will not be sent
to de-authorized receivers, so they
will be left out when each public key
is changed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

RJS I don't think it works that way I have seen receivers work for months before they are turned off. Others for just hours before they go down.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

If DISH is reluctant or unable to change the public keys
so often that subscribers might temporarily lose channels
(until the authorization stream catches up), it MIGHT
work that way. Maybe they wait until a sufficiently large
number of receivers have been de-authorized for a tier,
before changing the public key. Normally an ex-subscriber
would shelve and then sell the receiver. The buyer might
get a freeview out of it, but would eventually have to
subscribe to get the preferred package(s). A loyal
subscriber would usually replace the old receiver with a
new one. So there's no great loss in allowing the chance
of a few months of free channels. Most of the time,
nobody is watching on the old receiver, anyway.

Note that DISH does NOT publish these "public" keys,
and they must be changed reasonably often to limit
the appeal of signal theft, since any unscrupulous
individual with carnal knowledge of the Nagravision
system (and reasonably fast computers) can crack the
keys fairly quickly, even using "brute force" methods.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Actually, I did have to call dish and pay the $5 to authorize my receiver, but I am still receiving all my old programming (top 100/starz instead of AT50) on that receiver.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by marko
> _boy, that didn't take long. about 12 hours before they shut the 4900 down.
> 
> oh well. _


They know who you are and they know where you live. Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marko _
> *Actually, I did have to call dish and pay the $5 to authorize my receiver, but I am still receiving all my old programming (top 100/starz instead of AT50) on that receiver. *


...don't expect to have it forever without paying for it.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RJS1111111 _
> *
> 
> ...don't expect to have it forever without paying for it. *


of course not... just surprised that when I had to call to reactive that receiver, that it did not get updated with my current programming I am subscribed to.


----------

